# faire appel à



## Mr Bobby

Moderator note: multiple threads merged to create this one.
Plusieurs discussions ont été fusionnées pour créer ce fil.

Hi!
I'd like to say "faire appel à des acteurs français"
The sentence would be "le realisateur a fait appel a des acteurs francais..."
I've no idea how to say it.
thks


----------



## floise

faire appel à _ (=invoquer)_*to appeal to* _

 (=avoir recours à) _*to call on* _ 

(=nécessiter) _*to call for 


*


----------



## aboumeriam

"to rely on" could also work I think.
He relied on actors...


----------



## Sililat

How would I traslate "faire appel" in the following phrase (in the context of school activities toward building a learning portfolio):

"réalisations d'activités pédagogiques faisant appel au portfolio"

I'm thinking "execution of activities concerned with the learning portfolio" ???


----------



## CDHMontpellier

"Faire appel à" can also mean "call for", "require", etc.  Perhaps:

_The creation of portfolio-based educational activities._


----------



## vanagreg

Perhaps:

_Educational workshops dealing with portfolio_


----------



## Sililat

Merci ............


----------



## Topsie

Perhaps even "based on your portfolio" (?)


----------



## hiwelcome

to call on
to resort to


----------



## Grabarnagus

Hello,
How would you translate "faire appel à" in this sentence?

The scenes when the protagonist kisses or has a sexual relation with his/her lover are also quite frequent but described in different way. Indeed, writers tend to avoid sex scenes, preferring faire appel to the reader’s imagination while the first kiss scenes are generally described in minute detail.


----------



## misterk

to call upon
to rely on


----------



## franc 91

preferring simply to leave it up to the.....


----------



## lex_luthor_2007

Hello,

How'd you translate this sentence?



E.g -Je ne ferai plus jamais appel à cette enterprise.
- Nous non plus. Ils sont pire que ceux que nous avions employés il y a 3 ans. 



'I will never call upon this company again.'
'Neither will we. They are worse than those we employed three years ago. 


Thank you


----------



## morningsider

Hello there, 

At the risk of being a bit too late for a reply, here's my go at it: 

- I will never use this company again. 
- Neither will we. They're worse than the ones we used three years ago.


----------



## slycat778

Bonjour,

Pourriez-vous m'aider à traduire ceci :

"Pouvez-vous me dire pour quelles raisons vous souhaitez faire appel à cette société ?
Vous trouverez les réponses que je connais en rouge."

Par avance merci.


----------



## Micia93

Bienvenue Slycat 

quelques idées : to call upon / to rely on / to leave it up to /this society


----------



## Isashani

Hi everyone !!

How would you say "faire appel" in the following sentence ? :

Les clauses de ce contrat font appel au Droit français. 
The clauses of the contract appeal to / call upon French Law ? 

Thanks in advance !


----------



## franc 91

are drawn up according to French Law (a suggestion)


----------



## Isashani

Thanks !


----------



## grandsiecle

hi,
the sentence is "pourquoi faire appel à nous"
would be very grateful for your help.
john


----------



## Micia93

why bring in us ?
why call for us ?


----------



## LART01

Hi
More context would help
could be too=
Why use our service(s) ?


----------



## grandsiecle

thank you for your time


----------



## slycat778

merci  beaucoup !


----------



## Transfer_02

... why you want to bring in / call in this company.

In business "faire appel à " is used to talk about outsourcing services, or subcontracting.


----------



## joe_68s

Hy all 

I'm trying to translate this sentence into english.  

Les services proposés par XXX visent les personnes n’ayant ni la possibilité, ni les connaissances, ni les moyens de *faire appel* à un service de dépannage informatique à domicile.

Can anybody help me? could I translate this by "people who can't afford"?

Thanx for your help


----------



## broglet

bjr et bienvenue joe

pour moi la meilleure traduction dans le contexte actuel serait 'take advantage of ... '


----------



## mdb

Je suis d'accord avec broglet. "Take advantage of" ou même plus simple encore: "use".


----------



## epillarbox

I should have thought that "call upon" would be closest.


----------



## joe_68s

Thank you all for your reply


----------

